

Papa Jobs and the prodigal Apple (iPad) fanboy - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/02/01/papa-jobs-and-the-prodigal-apple-fanboy/

======
g0atbutt
I have noticed a similar trend on my college campus. The Mac to PC ratio seems
to be about even. It's a brilliant strategy for Apple to target students. Get
'em hooked young, get 'em hooked for life!

~~~
techsaucebaby
I'm an art major and in my art related classes, Macs seem to make up about 90%
of computers. However in my gen eds, the number drops to about 40%

